# When MassCops is down............?



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Basically I thought it would be interesting to find out what sites you guys frequent besides M-Cops, or when Masscops is down.

My personal favorites are:

Barstool Sports: Boston

Barstool Sports: New York City

Bored At Work

surfthechannel.com


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

NES


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

netflix instant watch
beeradvocate.com
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0"]YouTube - RickRoll'D[/nomedia]


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

You mean, this internet thing has, like, different stuff...?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I don't surf the web if MassCops is down. I simply pray and one of the main things I pray for is for MassCops to be back up.:smug:

The internet has too many bad and scary things on it.





Oh, and then there's PORN!!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I've found this site to be quite comical at times. It's good for a laugh when there's nothing new in ask a cop.

traffic scoop

Other than that my online life is pretty dull.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Too busy fixing what I f*c!ed up to make MassCops go down...


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Gil said:


> Too busy fixing what I f*c!ed up to make MassCops go down...


*LOL!!!*


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

and i can see why we like barstool sports :shades_smile:

and yes, if i had a million bucks these tits are worth it !


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

How things change in just a few short years.
I have to revamp my list from 06'.
http://www.masscops.com/f12/list-your-favorite-web-sites-here-17216/


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

I don't necessarliy go to another website whe MC is down. It just reminds me to get off the computer. However, when I want a good laugh, I go here:

Annoying Coworker

These people are outrageous


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

LMFAO Charlie, I love it!

Here's a few exceptional jewels from that treasure trove:


> Wow. You had a baby. You had sex and a human grew inside of you and you pushed it out and now you're the #1 person in the world. I get it. It's an amazing feat and nobody in the history of the world can compare with your amazing powers of successfully carrying a child to term and then having it come out of your vajayjay. Amazing. Superb. You know what would be just super? If you could actually show up to work and just try to make it through the day without talking about your child.





> You fat gross pig. When you have a cold stay home. Don't come in to work and spread your diseases to all of us.I know you don't care and think it's funny when you cough and sneeze on everyone. Your a grown man actually a 400lb man who needs to hose your self down once in awhile. You smell so bad that we have to use 5 plug ins to cover some of the smell.





> Uhmmmm....you need to have your asshole looked at because it is rotten. Why is it that when your asshole comes to work it feels that it should be free to annihalte the restroom as well as the entire office of it's stench. Seriously, it is not good that you shit every hour on the dot for eight hours....of this I am sure. Another thing....when you have to up your size from 3XL.....to 4XL you are NOT losing weight.....I repeat NOT losing weight. Just to let you know.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

grn3charlie said:


> I don't necessarliy go to another website whe MC is down. It just reminds me to get off the computer. However, when I want a good laugh, I go here:
> 
> Annoying Coworker
> 
> These people are outrageous


Oh my God, reading that was just like being back at work. I wish I had known about that site months ago, I would have used it. I had a co-worker come up to me first thing one morning & tell me she was having a terrible day. When I asked her why, she said that she had heard on the news that someone that she thought I knew had been killed. Now keep in mind, she didn't know that person & actually neither did I. Why dingbat thinks that just because I have a couple friends who are cops means I know all cops is completely beyond me. I just shook my head, told her if she thought she was having a bad day think how his family felt and walked away.



> Everything is about you. The world should stop for you. The company should bow down before the greatness that is you. Yeah, you are good at your job, but please don't whine about being behind and working extra hours but not getting a raise because its the ECONOMY STUPID. And, oh, your entire life is drama and if I am not supportive of your drama, I am not your friend, but if I overhear one of your extra loud calls about your drama and express concern, then I've overstepped your boundaries!


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Seems like everytime MC goes down my wife seems to get prego. Time for back ups of back ups for MC.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Glad you liked it. Sad how many of these people are recognizable. The pregnant one? Have a facebook "friend" like that. Every moment of every day she posted what she was feeling/thinking. "I like ice cream." "Baby must be burping!" And then all of her friends fawned all over her. Really? I know many many women who went on about their business while pregnant without it consuming every moment of everyday and took the delivery like troopers. So little missy, your pregnancy while significant to you (and crongrats by the way) is not that important to us. BTW, I did hide her from my wall in case I felt the need to stab myself in the eyes with a pen. 

Had one dirty rotten bastard that used to empty his entire bowels before we could get into the locker room at shift change. The funny thing was the way he carried himslef as a cop. He really did think that his shit did not stink! 

Hmm....what would I say if I were to post there?:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

DEI8 said:


> Seems like everytime MC goes down my wife seems to get prego.


When the site goes down my wife also makes pasta, but with a nice Ragu sauce.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

NSFW

http://camwithher.tv/view_video.php?viewkey=ec9115b10c292ef8bc98

http://camwithher.tv/view_video.php?viewkey=b5f55ef0df50868bf2a8&page=&viewtype=&category=

CamWithHer TV Tube - Hot Webcam Girl Clips & Videos


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

TWoP Forums (Powered by Invision Power Board)

THEE RANT - Message Board

Message Boards: Community - MSN Money

Red Sox Forum - Sons of Sam Horn

http://www.forums.mlb.com/n/mb/listsf.asp?webtag=ml-redsox

http://www.forums.mlb.com/n/mb/listsf.asp?webtag=ml-yankees (I'm banned from here at the moment...dirty bastards!)


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

cc3915 said:


> TWoP Forums (Powered by Invision Power Board)
> 
> THEE RANT - Message Board
> 
> ...


I think I'm going to like TWOP


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

I know people are like "boo, hiss, boo" but I go to facebook.com and play games or catch up with old friends. I also like pogo.com, again for the games. I also like youtube.com and whatever you guys post, i'll follow the links.


----------



## Clint (Jul 16, 2008)

230grain.com
Northeastshooters.com
Ar15.com

Few others, but those are where I spend most of my time when not here.


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Definitly Barstool Sports:Boston :shades_smile:


----------

